# Another Cujo on my street!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Some of you probably remember my step son getting attacked/bit by the dog that lives a few doors down?

Well...my next door neighbors were inspired to get a dog by US. I'm pretty sure we planted the "seed of need" into their heads. lol So they got a Lab/Weimerheimer (sp?) mix.

Last night, we let the neighbors that live on the other side of us come swim in our pool, with their small children, 5 and 2 and they brought their dog, Molly (a Brittney Spaniel) to play with Gucci. All was going fine, until Neighbor #2 with Roxy (Cujo #2) came to play. This dog is ALWAYS trying to bite Gucci, and we were just hoping that it was a puppy thing that she would grow out of!

But last night....the dog (Roxy/Cujo#2) GROWLED at the little girl that was trying to talk/pet her! YIKES.

And then the dog turned on Gucci and was growling and showing her teeth and I swear the dog was about to pounce/attack...but the owner picked her up!

The dog wasn't punished. At all! In fact, I think the owner did the worst thing possible!!! She picked it up and was "baby talking/sweet talking" and telling it "not to be scared and it was "ok"" and blah blah blah, very gently stroking the dog, etc.

Isnt' this reinforcing the behavior??

I've dropped several hints that they should get the dog in training of some sort, but the owners are against it. They say it is a "waste of money" ! argh. I've even suggested the library for books, but they apparently think this is normal behavior??

The other family that was here, told us that "weimerheimers" don't like kids and/or small dogs. Can anyone confirm that?

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cant confirm that as I have not had any involvment with Weimeramers but if Iam you I would NEVER invite those people over again unless the agree to leave the dog at home!! They will most likely regret this later on. Maybe when he growls and snaps at them, they will finally see that he needs some training. Sorry this happened and I hope Gucci was not too scared!!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know, but aren't we all so lucky to have such a gentle loving breed!?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The first few times the dog came to play w/ Gucci, she would try to NIP at Gucci the whole time, and Gucci pretty much just dodged her! So the owner didn't bring her back for a few weeks, and told me last night that Roxy was getting better and not nipping as much...which, was partly true...she was only nipping 1/2 the time! But the growling! Yikes!!!!! And it wasn't a defensive growl, it was an aggresive growl!

The first growl was at a little girl! ***shudder*** 

If it was my dog, the dog would've been reprimanded and removed immediately, but it was basically coddled (she may as well have given her a treat!) and put back down to growl at Gucci. And Gucci is NOT a timid dog, she can definately hold her own and will defend herself.

*sigh*

I probably am going to have to ban the dog! I told my husband if that dog bites or injures one of my kids or Gucci, I will be livid.

I mean, I have dropped several hints to get that dog some type of training, because it doesn't listen, and the owners are covered head to toe w/ scratches and bites.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Covered with scratches?? Yikes, what are they waiting for??>? to have him actually bite someone?????? I hate this kind of thiking:frusty: Were they aware of the situation with Cujo#1?? What was their opinion of that situation?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, yeah.. they are aware of the Cujo #1, but not terribly worried enough to keep their kids away from that house (they play over there every day)

I like them, but they just think very differently than me. They are very liberal with their kids, so I guess that is to be expected with their pets.

It seems like all the bad behavior is condoned because "Roxy is a puppy" (4 mo.) but if you don't stop a puppy, then they only get worse.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Holy Crap Kara what is going on in that neighbourhood with the crazy dog people?? I have never heard of a Weimaraner going after someone like that or another dog. I think that the owner needs a clap in the chops so they don't try and baby a dog that is purely misbehaving and seems to be in desparate need of some training. 

I remember when I first learned of potty training for Radar and this one thing they were saying was when the Hav goes pee or poo on the floor the owner is suppose to get a rolled up peice of newspaper and hit themselves in the head for not watching them properly well this sounds like one of those instances but it should be a thick stick instead.

I think they really need to be told that their dog needs some training and that until that happens then they are forbidden to have their dog anywhere near Gucci or anyone else for that matter. This type of behaviour WILL GET WORSE as the dog gets bigger because it will be harder and harder to control because of the size and strength of the dog will make it easier for the dog to become more dominant and more brazen and then someone else will get mauled. Not Very good At all I think.

Derek


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

You are right Kara, they did everything wrong when the pup growled. I have heard things about Wiemeraner "temperment" but have never know one personally. I certainly would keep Gucci and the kids away from that dog. 

Is there any way you could slip training articles under their door or in their mail box? Some thing that deals with aggression.

BTW how is your son doing now?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How about giving them a "gift" of some of The Dog Whisperer videos???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, what if you just mention to them that if they are not careful, their dog will end up doing what #1 did and that could have very high financial penalties!!! I am an Insurance Agent and of course dont like it when people file frivolous suits, but I would be the first one in line to sue a person who still allows a dangerous dog freedom if they bit my kid, or my dog. Not sure about your state, but if your dog bites and you are sued several times, the homeowners carrier will canel your policy, or demand and require that the dog be put to sleep or a new home is found for it. This is so unacceptable to me, when you live in a nice neighborhood, you should feel safe!!!!:frusty:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Forget the Gift of Video's why not just bring Cesar down there for a little Dog Whisperer Intervention....:frusty: 

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe all the neighbors should give them a "puppy warming" gift of training sessions. These people are raising trouble with that kind of behavior.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree! 

I will say something again about it. My son is doing better, the scar is healing very nicely. The doctor did EXCELLENT work.

I just don't know what is wrong with people these days?! The owner never DID get rid of Scooby, they keep him locked in the laundry room most days.

My neighbor needs Ceaser! LOL She also needs that "Nanny" intervention show too. But like my husband pointed out to me last night, that she can't control her kids, much less a dog.

Nice people, but sheesh.....

I wonder if my library has Ceasar's videos? hmmmm..

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Might I suggest an electric fence.....:becky: 

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The sad thing is that the first time one of her kids get bit, they will probably hit the dog and then send it to the animal shelter, because it bites. 

Maybe you should just get her a training video or book as a good neighbor gesture. Pack it up in a basket with some dog toys and treats to soften it up a bit. Explain that you are concerned because you saw the dog's aggression and you don't want anything to happen to her kids, or anyone else's kids.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, 
You just need to move! 
You have to wonder about people. I don't get it. Why on earth would you coddle a dog that just growled at a kid! Early intervention can minimize, if not, cure those types of behaviors. 

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll try the gift basket idea! Heck, I might even go buy a training class for them since I have to live next door to them for awhile.

We probably will move at some point, but not for another few years  I wouldn't mind a bigger house.

I can only imagine what the expression on my face was she coddled/babied the dog after the aggressiveness! Yikes. You can't reason with dogs like humans! lol Doesn't everyone know that?! eeks.

And, sadly....the dog will probably end up in shelter. I think this is the third time they have tried to adopt a dog in the last 4-5 years. The last one, was a shelter rescue that they took back after about a month and I didn't live here for the one before that, so I don't know.

I think a big problem is......that people don't research breeds to find the right fit. I did a little research on the Weimerhamers, and it does state on many sites that they do NOT like small dogs, and have been known to attack them. ugh. Bad for us. But also, they need ALOT of exercise, which I'm sure isn't being provided.

Oh, and if last night's issue wasn't bad enough. They are letting their dog POOP and pee in my front yard!!!! :frusty: And these aren't little "Hav-turds" they are HUGE mounds and stink to high heaven.

We had to address this issue last week. My husband took a shovel and threw it back on their yard!!! And then told them that is what he would continue to do! LOL

I wonder if the friendship is doomed now? ehh.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well Kara it sounds like you have the typical irresponsible neighbours. It sounds like they just don't get it that they have to take some responsibility for what their misbehaving dog is doing. 

I don't see why the rest of you should have to adjust when they clearly seem to be oblivious to the fact that they sem to have a dog which they did no research on before getting if it clearly doesn't like other smaller dogs or young children...too friggin bad isn't it......:frusty: :frusty: . It even sounds like the behaviour is being condoned and if the dog is a rescue well that's even worse because then they will be afraid to scold the dog and it may even bite back to defend itself if cornered or disciplined.... 

I would really caution them to make sure the dog is not let out to run near your place or near your family. You would think that given the past actions by the previous dog that attacked your son that they would have some respect and caution and train the dog to listen and perhaps get some proper socialization. This whole situaton reeks of danger.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Derek,

You are right! It does reek of many things..and danger!

This dog is NOT a rescue. They got it when it was 9 wks old, so there is really no reason for them to not be able to train it basic stuff. Heck, there are a few great websites that give the basics...for FREE.

They bought this dog for $50 w/o doing any research at all. I would atleast want to know breed characteristics before I got a dog. Dont' ALL people think like that? lol.....I'm miffed.

I'm going to go buy some sort of training book or video for them and see if that helps. If not, then I will just tell them not to bring the dog over to my property... 

And they always let the dog out in the front yard to go potty, so it runs into everyone else's yard. And the street I live on......isnt ALL that safe, it is not really busy, but busy enough that I wouldn't let Gucci run/play out front.


Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sounds like an Animal Control Issuse to me. What if this dog attacks smaller dogs on the street or other people? This sounds like big time danger to me. Keep a close eye on Gucci. If this dog really doesn't like her that much he may try and get to her and then you will have to take the dog out and I don't mean out to lunch either.

Derek


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

How about suggesting a dog training class you could go to together? Tell her it would be a fun way to hang out together with both your dogs. A lot of people really don't know much about dogs other than you feed them and they are supposed to love you. If you can get them to take a more active role with their dog you might just get the ball rolling in the right direction so that this dog doesn't end up hurting someone or dropped off in a shelter.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

good buddy said:


> How about suggesting a dog training class you could go to together? Tell her it would be a fun way to hang out together with both your dogs. A lot of people really don't know much about dogs other than you feed them and they are supposed to love you. If you can get them to take a more active role with their dog you might just get the ball rolling in the right direction so that this dog doesn't end up hurting someone or dropped off in a shelter.


I already did that! More than once. I even picked them up flyers for 2 schools. I tried to get them to sign up in the class we are taking now. Obedience 1, but I put her in puppy preschool (which is basically the same) but I wanted her with smaller dogs.

Come to think of it, I had to even tell them to take her for her second set of shots. They thought that all the shots a dog needs they got at 8 weeks! :jaw:

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Come to think of it, I had to even tell them to take her for her second set of shots. They thought that all the shots a dog needs they got at 8 weeks! :jaw:
> 
> Kara


:jaw:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, Kara, that "Cujo" dog sounds like an accident waiting to happen. I hate to see these aggressive dogs with clueless owners. When mentioning training to them, maybe you should emphasize to the owners that if their dog bites anyone (or any dog), the financial and legal implications could be huge. Sometimes people will finally wake up if they think it will hit them in the pocket book.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I keep going back to this thread thinking that I am missing something!! I dont understand how a community can allow this? That dog that bit your stepson should have been thoroughly investigated, and with the other dog, I would get together with all the neighbors and have a conversation wth that family!! I know that it is uncomfortable, but you need to protect your children and fur children!! It makes me very mad!!!!:frusty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know!

Apparently, Virginia Animal Control will not remove a dog that attacks on his own property. Now, I guess there may be different rules if the animal is in a public place? I don't know. But since my stepson got attacked at *their* house, the "dog was being territorial". We can STILL sue, I'm not sure what is going on there, I think their mom may? She did call and ask if the dog still lived there a few weeks ago.

If the Cujo #2 attacks someone at MY house, I have to wonder if *I* would be liable? I mean, what if this dog BIT my other neighbor's daughter? (This neighbor is actually a LAWYER! yikes) I should ask him! I doubt he would sue us, but you never know.

I'm just going to tell her not to bring the dog over for awhile. I know she wants the dog to play and get tired, but I'm not going to risk an injury of a human or pet.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I an tell you that if you allow the dog to your house or invite them and do not ask them to remove the dog then you can & will be sued.d You have prior knowledge of this dogs behavior, and because of that, you allow it to be at your house, which makes you negligent!! Be very careful about that stuff!!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,

I've been reading this thread with great interest. Especially today. My daughter (who's special needs) was away at camp. She's been there several times and each time I've gone to drop her off or pick her up there is one house I pass that has two dogs chained inside a make-shift lean-two kind of garage. Now I've always thought "Hey. I hope my car never breaks down here and I have to go ask them for help.. NOT!! I used to think it might just be my imagination, I mean these dogs are HUGE but today after reading your post I started thinking about this. So going to pick my daughter up, sure enough the beasts were on patrol. They looked angry. They looked mean. They looked ready to spring. But most of all their body language spoke of great unhappiness. Poor boys. You know there is no way I'd ever get out of the car and trust them. They're guard dogs I suppose. I just got the feeling that they weren't very well trained. Not even as guard dogs. Just left to be 'dogs'. Not quite what you're experiencing but still, you have to wonder....dogs need some guidance, don't they. They have to know the boundaries in order to be pets (whatever that entails) Driving by them again today just made me think a little deeper after hearing your story. Some poor smuck can easily walk up to this property and :croc: bye bye legs bye bye arms :crutch: It's everywhere I guess. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. Just keep your little one safe and snug.

Pat


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Kara. That is crazy. They handled that situation totally wrong. They should have never baby talked and held it after that situation. You are right. They are only reinforcing bad behavior. Bottom line is some people shouldn't have kids or pets. 

Laurie, Wow! Never thought about the fact that you would be sued if the dog was at your house and you had prior knowledge. Thanks for the info.

It is funny how different states have different laws. My hairdresser's son was bitten by the grandmother's neighbor's dog. I swear she said in PA they will do something after the dog bites someone 7 times........... I have to research this more though. 7 times seems crazy to me. 

Good luck Kara. I don't belame you for keeping a close eye on Gucci and your kids.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

jEEZ - 7 TIMES????? By then the dog could have literally killed someone!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

7 times?????? Yikes! How lenient are they on drunk drivers???

Pat, Listen to your instinct about people/places/dogs! I had a bad vibe with another dog on my street that attacked my stepson a few months ago and severed his lip in half!! I just can't believe that our other neighbors/friends are being so negligent as pet owners! People should be required to attend a basic training class! There are WAY too many dangerous, untrained dogs out there. There are quite a few of us on the forum with Special Needs children! 

My sister in law is an Emergency Room doctor and she was telling us the other day that the MAIN thing she sees are animal bites! Atleast 3 a day! Those statistics are crazy.

Laurie, I'm glad you said something to make me realize that! Thanks! I have decided to ban the dog. I am afraid of "big dogs".....always have been, and this dog is going to get REALLY big.

Rita, the owner could NOT have reacted any worse if she tried. She picked the dog up *elevating it, putting it in a superior position*, Baby talked it with a sweet, loving voice, saying "don't be scared, honey" (but of course, dogs aren't human and don't speak English" LOL and then stroked it lovingly! :brick: 

She may as well of given it a piece of filet mignon!

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kara, just read this thread. some people you have to be blunt with. I would invite my neighbors and tell them until their dog is totally under control you will not accept the liability of it being on your property. You understand they think the dog is not a danger but with the situation with your son and your Gucci being so small, you will not take the chance.

If they get upset, don't invite them next time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandi, I agree with you. You will not feel comfortable having this dog around your Gucci and your kids, nor other people's kids, so you're best not to have them over. It sucks, but they made their bed.... You can't possible relax while that dog is over because his owners dont' look out for him and dont' have a clue what to do when (not if) he reacts badly.

It makes me very angry, but mostly very sad. So many dogs end up in shelters because of people who casually buy them, as they would accessories for their wardrobe! Drives me nuts ! They don't research, they don't think things through, they make all the wrong choices and refuse help. GRRRRRRrr! 

I'm very glad to hear your son has healed well and is so much better! Yaaaaaay! 

Good luck and do keep us posted, o.k.? Hopefully, it won't be bad news next time you write about them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would not feel bad about it either, I mean, you would not invite a pedophile over to have dinner with you and the kids wouldyou? This is a ticking time bomb and you dont want to get caught in the explosion!! Your stepson has already paid the price for Cujo 1.!!!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Oh, and if last night's issue wasn't bad enough. They are letting their dog POOP and pee in my front yard!!!! :frusty: And these aren't little "Hav-turds" they are HUGE mounds and stink to high heaven.
> 
> We had to address this issue last week. My husband took a shovel and threw it back on their yard!!! And then told them that is what he would continue to do! LOL
> 
> ...


ound: that is hilarious! Hey I've seen worse. My husband was so fed up with people letting their dogs use our lawn as the potty yard and the kids rolled in it one day. You know how kids like to roll down hill. I threw a fit and got my husband riled up then he went on a rampage! He started hiding out to wait for people that let their dogs do it then yelled at them (loudly and didnt care who heard him) If it was me who let my dog do it I would have been really embarased. Then made them go home and get a shovel or he made them use one of ours. I secretly loved him for it! He wasnt nice about it, at all And they did! It did stop it for a while but we ended up moving anyway. Our neighbors would clap when ever it happend it was kind of funny.
:focus: Sounds like it's a matter of time before they have bigger problems with this dog. The owners definetly need the training and dont sound fit to handle a dog with issues. Sorry to hear your stuck with another stupid dog owner for a neighbor.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! ound: 

Sounds a bit like my husband. He's quite the character and won't put up with any crap...literally!

This neighbor came over her yesterday a few times, once to borrow brown sugar and later to chat. She didn't bring the dog (yay!) I did ask how Cujo was doing and if she got any shots yet...NOPE.

Not a single shot since 8 weeks (I think it is close to 5 months?) No flea prevention, heartworm...nada! And there is a vet like 2 blocks away from our houses! So, yeap......the dog is banned from here. 

It seems like to the left side of our house, people are responsible...but to the right side......they aren't.

The shovelling the crap into their yard must've worked! We haven't found anymore this last week or so! :whoo: 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> The shovelling the crap into their yard must've worked! We haven't found anymore this last week or so! :whoo:


LOL. Oh Kara that is sooooooooo funny but it seems like your hubby got the point across.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WOW Kara....2 Cujo's in the same neighborhood.....you might seriously consider moving! And may I add you have been a whole lot nicer than I would have been!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ehh.. we have been friends with these neighbors for about 4 years, have even gone on weekend trips with them (never again! Their daughter is too much for us to handle! lol) So, that is probably why we were nice and shoveled it BACK into their yard.

If we didn't like them, my husband probably would've put it on their car or doorstep! ound: 

Kara


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

ound: ound: ound: we have more in common than I thought! 
~Brandy


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It takes a brick in the head for some people. Years ago we had a neighbor to do the same thing, they would let the dog out their front door rather than into their fenced back yard. She came to our yard do a huge dump and go home. After months of trying to be the good neighbor, hinting about the situation, even asking them to keep their dog out of my yard I had had it. I even told them how dangerous it was, I had seen their dog by the main road coming into to the community. 

Our dogs have always been contained so I cleaned my yard one day and took every bit of it to their yard. The neighbor asks “what are you doing!!!. “ I told her I was going to triple their dog's gift every time I found it in my yard. And I was even going to find something to give her yellow spots on her lawn. We were on the outs for several weeks, but I did not feel like I had lost much. She came over one day to borrow something and it was back to being friendly neighbors. Several weeks later their dog was hit by a car. The new dog was never let out the front door.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> It takes a brick in the head for some people. Years ago we had a neighbor to do the same thing, they would let the dog out their front door rather than into their fenced back yard. She came to our yard do a huge dump and go home. After months of trying to be the good neighbor, hinting about the situation, even asking them to keep their dog out of my yard I had had it. I even told them how dangerous it was, I had seen their dog by the main road coming into to the community.
> 
> Our dogs have always been contained so I cleaned my yard one day and took every bit of it to their yard. The neighbor asks "what are you doing!!!. " I told her I was going to triple their dog's gift every time I found it in my yard. And I was even going to find something to give her yellow spots on her lawn. We were on the outs for several weeks, but I did not feel like I had lost much. She came over one day to borrow something and it was back to being friendly neighbors. Several weeks later their dog was hit by a car. The new dog was never let out the front door.


Yikes. Terrible story about the dog being hit by a car, but those things happen when the dogs are allowed to run loose 

That is exactly what THEY do, they have a fenced back yard, but choose to take the dog out front and it was coming in our yard. I've noticed the last few times I've seen the dog out, it has been in the back, so maybe they got the hint.

WE wouldn't let our dog put yellow spots on our front yard, so why would they think that their dog could? lol.. crazy!

I'm glad your neighbors are showing responsibility now.

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

wow, reading through this thread has honestly left me miffed. I agree that some people need not only a rolled up newpaper to the head, but even a brick!! How irresponsible!! In my case I have neighbors, who don't have dogs, who criticize how we handle Oreo... Sigh, you just can't win


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kara, we moved away from those neighbors years ago but have remained friends.


----------

